# ¿Cómo retiro el panel control del lavarropas gafa glav-7500 inox?



## elnavegante2013 (Jul 26, 2013)

¿como retiro el panel control del lavarropas gafa glav-7500 inox? ...


----------



## osotronico (Jul 27, 2013)

amigo desde el siguiente link puedes bajar el manual de servicio, tal vez ayude en tu reparacion. exitos amigo.
http://www.gafa.com.ar/manuales.php


----------



## elnavegante2013 (Jul 27, 2013)

Gracias osotronico.
Un abrazo


----------

